

Ask HN: What would make you quit Delicious? - rinnku

I have a question - if you're using Delicious what would it take to get you to switch to another bookmarking site?<p>Full disclosure - I founded a social bookmarking site that launched its beta about a month ago. Obviously I'm biased towards loving my baby and not loving Delicious but I'm genuinely interested in why people like Delicious.
======
mhd
A good collective tagging interface is something I'd really like. Give me a
bookmarklet that just let's me send something to the site (with a simple,
Instapaper-like "saved") and once I've got enough time let me sort them and
apply tags. And it should be better than clicking checkboxes... (at least
something with gmail-like keyboard navigation)

Don't really care about the whole "social" aspect myself, so it would be nice
if there aren't any new features in that area that distract you if you don't
need 'em. That includes cluttered interfaces...

~~~
rinnku
Yeah I like the Instapaper instant save - might borrow that concept :)

Funny I have been thinking about hiding/de-emphasizing the social stuff on my
site. I thought it was a good idea when I added it. But now I'm thinking that
people have so many options when looking for new links that when it comes to
their own bookmarks - thats all they want to see.

~~~
mhd
One thing I'd actually like that could be classified as "social" is link
scrubbing, i.e. given something like a twitter feed give me a list of the
links posted therein over a certain time, de-shortened and with the proper
page titles. With quick options to a) add them to my bookmarks, maybe with a
certain tag ("read-later" or "<author_name>"), b) delete them, c) instapaper
the content.

------
runjake
Already done.

<http://pinboard.in>

I migrated my delicious library to it in a minute or two.

------
jdee
A working firefox 4 compatable bookmarklet. The delicious one doesnt work in
firefox 4.

~~~
rinnku
Wow I didnt know that. I've been using the chrome bookmarklet and it seems to
work OK.

